# Suspected eggbound hen soak



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

One of my BR's was nonstop squawking this afternoon. I figured she was wanting to lay an egg but couldnt since she hadnt laid an egg in 2 days. There wasnt a penguin stance nor running in and out of the nest box, she was acting completely normal otherwise. She is normally quiet since she's at the bottom of the pecking order.
She squawks first thing in the mornings with the rest of them when they want their crack.

I decided to soak her in warm water and massage her underside for about 20 minutes, then pat dried her with a towel and used the blow dryer on her. Then I lubed her vent with olive oil.
I didnt feel an egg while massaging her, nor in her vent area. 
She was acting completely normal afterwards and no more squawking.

I think I got conned by a chicken wanting a nice warm bath and massage.  She loved every minute of it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You are such a sweetheart! I had my Hannah go thru the uncomfortable fluffed up stage just rhe other day. Every year it's a few normal eggs, then some small or shellesseggs , then her acting like she has an egg stuck. She has gotten a bit prolapse this year, but probably won't lay again till next year. Every year I have to lube her "passage way" and probably the stimulation as well. She's chipper in the morning. My little Hannah has made it thru alot of nasty stuff and is still a special hen. She was the one who at 6 weeks got Marek's paralysis (and had the vaccine) and I didn't have the heart to cull her because her appetite was always good. And 6 weeks later ended up walking again.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Fluffed up can be a sign of eggbound too. Also other symptoms of something other than eggbound.
Poor Hannah, it must be rough for her, but glad she pulls through each year.
I've dealt with minor prolapse. Luckily I was able to push it back in. Hemorroid creme and neosporin seemed to help heal and shrink it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hemorroid cream sounds good. Thanks.


----------

